# These things make me want someone to share life with:)



## Denise1952 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## LindaV (May 27, 2014)

That is so sweet! And true, too!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 27, 2014)

I'm willing to admit, I miss having someone to care for  18 years divorced, everyone knows I was married 3 times early on, and only 6 years of my life (actually being a wife). One marriage I left and never went back, my first marriage.  So we were actually married 9 years before we finally took responsibility and got the divorce, well I did, LOL!

Ok, so maybe I don't do well in relationships, but I think I have learned a lot, and would now.  I just think it is the way it should be, everyone was meant to have a mate.  Just my opinion.  What's un-natural, to me is living a totally selfish existence where all I have to think about is me.  I told some friends I was tired of only having me to blame for things, I needed to meet some folks so that I would have others to blame things on, lol!  I know, sad but true in some cases.  I don't really blame others, I own my own stuff, fess up hugs, Denise


----------



## Mirabilis (May 27, 2014)

haha that's just too cute!!!  

I think the same way about a soul mate but i think that, for many reasons, we do make that choice within ourselves to remain alone.  I do enjoy watching my nephews and hopefully I will enjoy grandkids in the future!


----------



## dixieland51 (Jun 29, 2014)

What makes my situation so difficult is that I have a daughter who I never hear from and she lost custody of her son, my grandson, whose faternal grandparents have custody of. The other grandmother does not work at all and has a husband who makes very good money. My daughter drop him off there a year and a half ago and didn't go back to pick him up. Long story. She was on drugs. Now she is no longer with that bum. The one before that was the bum who she had my grandson by who is in jail up north. 

I work and live alone and had no way to keep him so the other grandmother has him.  This was a huge heartache to me. My son is quite opposite from her and has a good job and is married and has a son. I rarely see my daughter's son and in Alabama grandparents do not have rights and the other grandparents aren't trying to work with me much. I do see him but, only at their discretion. Believe I am very nice to those people and try. But, my daughter doesn't really try to see him much. Being alone doesn't help my situation either.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

Interesting thread. I'm torn. Sometimes I think I would like to have someone again & then I think ..NAH I'm happy why mess with it. I'm thinking at this point I'm not willing to change anything in my life for a man. That probably means I should stay single  I was married 26 years before divorcing. My ex married someone 20 years younger than me and has a new baby just a few months old. My situation is weird in that after we divorced my ex bought me a house. His name is on it because he had all the credit. He bought me a new car last year. He pays all my bills to this day and gives me an allowance and he doesn't have to. This kind of freaks men out. I don't really think I owe someone I'm on a first date with an explanation for why my ex pays my bills & so on. I don't have any relationship with him other than he is the father of my children. His new wife seems like a nice person though I do not know her very well. She hasn't been unpleasant to me, so I don't have a problem with her. You know I never ask dates financial questions, but they sure as heck ask me. This makes me think most of the ones I have dated are just looking for a vulnerable woman to sponge off. The fact that my ex's name is on my house along with mine sure makes them put their breaks on quick. This French guy ( just a friend) I know made me laugh he said " Why can't I find a woman who has another man paying all her bills? I would love that!"  Anyway, I've pretty much accepted that I will remain single & that's okay. I do want one thing... When I get this weight off I want to go two stepping and have some fun dancing a little. That's enough.
For right now this is the love of my life & it's the best relationship I've ever had 
View attachment 8236


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

Know what you can do nwlady? You can google 'Meet ups' for your area you live in. My area has country western dance groups for middle aged and up where everyone gets together at a big dance hall and dances. They have other groups too. You might try that for the area you live in and see what you come up with.


----------



## Athos (Jul 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> View attachment 6782



I do not agree at all with this sentiment and besides it is too corny.

To misquote Barbra Streisand, people who need people are NOT the luckiest people in
the world. They might be the UNluckiest!

 NW Lady or whatever your name is, you sound very nice and friendly.
I wish you lived in my state!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 7, 2014)

We are a year and half apart in age (nice, for us anyway) and had been married twice before, but that sure didn't bother either us. What made the  beginning of our relationship so nice, again, to us, was that we were *BOTH* marriage-minded. Neither of us liked being single! I had been single for 22 years and hated it! The way I look at it, there are those that are single that should be married and those that are married that should be single. Anyway, our interests were darn near the same in every way and that proved out true after we met. During those 22 years I was single, I looked and looked and looked and just couldn't find "Mrs. Right".......until her. I knew she was "Mrs. Right" the first time we met! And, 15 years later, she is still "Mrs. Right"!!

All I knew, before meeting her, was......I didn't want to spend the rest of my life (from age 50 on) single and unhappy! I wanted to share my life, fun and interests. There are men and women out there, like my BIL that don't want to do that at all. The seem to love being single and that's entirely up to them. But, one thing I don't like hearing is singles (divorced) complain and "put-down" marriage! There is absolutely *NOTHING* wrong with marriage IF you marry the right person and, like being married!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 7, 2014)

Meh ... it's like those pics of the cute fuzzy kitten or the adorable little puppy ...

Sure, they're fun at first, but as they grow they become a burden and they cease to be so cute.

Disposing of either in a bag in the river is frowned upon.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 7, 2014)

I heard a song that could be the Anthem song for my BIL, two single ladies where we live and other single people. The BIL and two ladies don't want a thing to do with any woman or man. BIL has never been married, but both ladies have been. Unfortunately, sounds like the two ladies were in bad marriages. I've asked the BIL if he'd ever want to meet someone and he says, "Hell no" and the two ladies said the same words.  Anyway, the song is by Lesley Gore and called "You Don't Own Me".


----------



## oakapple (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't think humans are designed to live alone.Everyone is happier with somebody in their life, and research shows that men in particular are happiest when married.Women perhaps are more content on their own, but they still feel lonely now and then.The best of all is a happy marriage.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 8, 2014)

I totally *AGREE*, but there will be those that will totally DISAGREE with you. Some folks will say a person that talks like that is being "too needy". And, when I was single, I was called that ("needy") a number of times. I didn't pay any attention to those people, b/c I knew myself. I'm been married/divorced before, but that sure didn't stop me from wanting to be married again........thank God my wife felt the same way! 

There are/were two ladies in our apt. complex, one moved out, that were very abrupt in saying "I don't need a man and don't want one". Both had been married at one time and it sounded to me like there were real problems in their marriages. They are both pretty "tough" ladies. Both reminded me of a Drill Sargent in the Army.......yes, THAT tough! The lady that moved told me and my wife a number of times, "I'm a bit** and proud of it!". With that type of mentality, this lady had better stay single! Anyway, the one that moved was 65 and the other, still living here, is around 55. 

Now, what I do tell men and women who are pretty firm about never getting married again, or even being involved w/a man or woman, "if that's really the way you feel, definitely do yourself a favor.........don't ever get married again and just stay single! You love being single and make it very clear to folks that you do. 



oakapple said:


> I don't think humans are designed to live alone.Everyone is happier with somebody in their life, and research shows that men in particular are happiest when married.Women perhaps are more content on their own, but they still feel lonely now and then.The best of all is a happy marriage.


----------

